# [installation initiale] grub- initramfs-genkernel (en cours)

## davidvs

Bonjour à la communauté.

Archer depuis plusieurs année je viens fureter du côté de chez gentoo.

Mon install, ma compilation du noyau (avec genkernel) se sont bien déroulés.

Mais : je bute sur la config de grub : je ne trouve pas l'initrd 

```
iniramfs-genkernel-x86-.......
```

 dans 

```
# /boot/
```

Une idée ???

En attente d'une réponse je stoppe mon paramétrage de gtub of course  :Sad: 

----------

## dmganges

Bonjour,

Ça fait des lustres que je n'ai pas généré et ma mémoire flanche.

Mais je ne comprends pas la question.

Quand tu dis que tu ne trouves pas initramfs-...

C'est que tu ne sais pas où il a été généré, auquel cas au pire tu fais un find :

find / -print | grep initramfs

et tu le copies sous /boot

Ou bien c'est grub qui donne une erreur ?

Voilà le grub d'une vieille génération :

```

title=Gentoo Linux 1K

root (hd1,1)

kernel (hd1,1)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sdb2

initrd (hd1,1)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

```

----------

## davidvs

J'ai évidemment fait une recherche avec find ; et je ne trouve pas de iniramfs-genkernel suite à la compilation et je ne peux donc pas donner d'adresse au grub en ce qui concerne l'initrd.

Ce qui me chagrine, c'est que je ne vois pas où ça pêche la compilation s'étant passée normalement.

Merci de ta réponse

----------

## dmganges

Désolé, je ne vois pas non plus.

----------

## mp342

Quelle commande genkernel utilise tu pour générer ton noyau ?

Peux tu aussi poster les logs de genkernel, ça devrait permettre de voir pourquoi genkernel ne fabrique pas l'initrd.

----------

## davidvs

je me base sur ce tuto :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

pour les logs, on va attendre un peu car j'étais en ssh et j'ai eu comme qui dirait une coupure EDF (merci à eux !)

Je reprends donc la compilation et te tiens au courant

Cordialement

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pas besoin de tout reprendre : un petit 

```
emerge --resume
```

 suffira  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Logiquement genkernel mets automatiquement le kernel et l'iniramfs dans /boot (c'est le comportement par défaut de la commande genkernel all telle que sur le tutoriel gentoo).

Par hasard, aurais-tu une partition dédiée /boot ? Si oui, est-elle bien montée quand tu fais le genkernel ? Ma supposition étant que soit tu regardes dans /boot (non monté) de ta partition (car il existe forcément sur / même si tu as un système de fichiers /boot dédié) et qu'il est dans /boot monté ou que tu regardes dans ton /boot monté et qu'en fait il est dans le /boot de la partition racine. Je dis ça car cela m'est arrivé  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## davidvs

Ok

Désolé pour mon temps de réponse.

Je me repenche sur le sujet et vais suivre tes recommandations.

Cordialement

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour info, on peut avoir le meilleur des 2 modes (kernel full custom et génération full auto) en faisant un kernel à la main et la génération de l'initrd en automatique avec dracut. Ca marche d'enfer, j'ai jamais eu envie d'apprendre à faire un initrd, j'ai encore réussi à esquiver  :Smile: 

----------

